# Betta chasing tetras?



## TipBetta (Jul 15, 2012)

Tippi seems to be chasing the tetras around. I noticed hes been spitting out her food and now I am worried he might eat the tetras. I've also noticed that he never flares and doesn't actually try to bite them, he just just kind of chases them off. Should I be worried?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I had Gabriel (fish in my avatar) do the same thing when I had him and some female guppies. I didn't think much of it because he never flared at them. Just kind of halfheartedly gave chase. I think he knew he was too slow so he never took it too seriously. I never had any problems.


----------



## GorgeousTheBetta (Jul 13, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I had Gabriel (fish in my avatar) do the same thing when I had him and some female guppies. I didn't think much of it because he never flared at them. Just kind of halfheartedly gave chase. I think he knew he was too slow so he never took it too seriously. I never had any problems.


But I thought that bettas can't live with guppies or something...?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Meh, Gabe was a special fish. ;-)


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

GorgeousTheBetta said:


> But I thought that bettas can't live with guppies or something...?


 
I read somewhere the guppies like to nip at the betta's fins...


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I waved my magic wand and made all well within the tank. ;-)

Seriously though, I never had a problem with fin nipping on either end. See for yourself (this was taken about a year ago and since then all fish in the video have died):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xDd6R19iFw


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

I would watch for torn fins, or fins missing chunks. What kind of tetras do you have, and how many?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I had guppies, cory cats with the pearl halfmoon betta, they didn't dare mess with the betta because he would eat their babies. Literally. 

My barbs aren't afraid of the betta though. 

I don't think Tippi will eat the tetras, he'll probably just nip their fins if they get close enough.


----------

